# Back leg question



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I have noticed something on a few American Showlines breeders' websites with Champion dogs. They often have stacked pictures where the dog's back leg (the one that is forward) is actually perfectly parallel to the ground. In many the leg looks like it is lying ON the ground.

Why? Can someone explain this to me?

one example: Hi-Cliff and Woodside German Shepherds - Von Ryder's Murphy of Woodside


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Because it gives more incline to the topline. And the more inclined the topline (back) the better, or so they think.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

And it is because of the way they are built that enables them to be stacked that way. A dog that is built differently can't be stacked that way no matter WHAT you do.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

cassadee7 said:


> In many the leg looks like it is lying ON the ground.
> Why? Can someone explain this to me?


Good article here: 
Balance Problems with the American Show German Shepherd


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Great article, Whiteshepherds, thank you!

They just look so wrong when they are stacked like that.


----------

